# TWM Performance Student Discounts!



## TWM Performance (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

We're very pleased to announce that for a limited time we are offering a discount to students on all TWM Performance products! 

We at TWM have all been full time students at some point in our lives so we completely understand how tough things can get financially by mid semester. In hopes of easing the cost of modding your car we are happy to offer a special student discount.

This is a perfect time to pick up the original Sentra short shift adapter!

To receive your student discount visit this link and follow the instructions: TWM Performance Student Discount offer.

Also, be sure to check out our new bombshell shift knob finishes, now available in flat black and gun blue at TWM Shift Knobs, as well as stainless steel and satin finishes as pictured below:










Thanks!

Kevin
TWM Performance


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

To bad the adapter is only for spec. Or id get one....


----------



## TWM Performance (Mar 30, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> To bad the adapter is only for spec. Or id get one....


Does your car have a cable actuated shifter or a rod shifter? We most likely have a shifter for your car, the adapter being for the cable actuated shifter such as on the SER Spec V, and a full replacement short shifter shaft for the rod actuated shifter on many other model.

Both models are here: Nissan Sentra short shifters 

Let me know, I'm sure we can help you out...

Kevin
TWM


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

Damn, now I have to go and get my ID renewed. Well, I had to do that anyways for the Apple discount.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

TWM Performance said:


> Does your car have a cable actuated shifter or a rod shifter? We most likely have a shifter for your car, the adapter being for the cable actuated shifter such as on the SER Spec V, and a full replacement short shifter shaft for the rod actuated shifter on many other model.
> 
> Both models are here: Nissan Sentra short shifters
> 
> ...


Will any of these work on autos? What about the push button shift knobs?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not in school anymore but I still have my ID...maybe I shouldn't post this in case there is something I want.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not really sure if its cable or not, but ill look and find out.


----------



## TWM Performance (Mar 30, 2005)

slhaas said:


> Will any of these work on autos? What about the push button shift knobs?


The short shifters will not work on automatic transmissions. We do however have shift knobs here: TWM Shift Knobs that may work on an automatic if there is no button to press to change gears as in many new automatics. 

I'm not familiar with the Sentra automatic shifter, but if you could confirm whether there is a button or not and the thread size I could tell you if we have a knob that would work. Our knobs work on virtually any thread size thanks to our new NTIS design, you can read more about NTIS here: NTIS Shift Knobs

Thanks,

Kevin
TWM


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It looks like there is a set screw, do you have a screw on type?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ruben said:


> It looks like there is a set screw, do you have a screw on type?


judging by their previous post it seems like they do screw in.



twmperformance said:


> if you could confirm whether there is a button or not and the thread size I could tell you if we have a knob that would work


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

TWM Performance said:


> The short shifters will not work on automatic transmissions. We do however have shift knobs here: TWM Shift Knobs that may work on an automatic if there is no button to press to change gears as in many new automatics.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Sentra automatic shifter, but if you could confirm whether there is a button or not and the thread size I could tell you if we have a knob that would work. Our knobs work on virtually any thread size thanks to our new NTIS design, you can read more about NTIS here: NTIS Shift Knobs
> 
> ...



I think all, and at least my Nissan has a push button shifter. Do you have any that will work for that? I saw two on your site with push buttons on the top of the knob that would be cool... is that for an auto, or is it for the manual shifters that require a button to go into reverse? How would you go about working the knob with a button for an auto? Is there a wiring process?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

slhaas said:


> I think all, and at least my Nissan has a push button shifter. Do you have any that will work for that? I saw two on your site with push buttons on the top of the knob that would be cool... is that for an auto, or is it for the manual shifters that require a button to go into reverse? How would you go about working the knob with a button for an auto? Is there a wiring process?


no, just the spring and set up is differnt.

The main thing is do you have an O/D button on your shifter?

If so you'd have to relocate a switch for it or have it in or off of OD at all times (either wire it up to where it is off or on.

The Levoc is a super nice awsome a/t shifter that has a button for OD but it is VERY VERY expensive.


----------



## TWM Performance (Mar 30, 2005)

Ruben said:


> It looks like there is a set screw, do you have a screw on type?


Currently the Classic line of shift knobs which use NTIS are a screw on knob without set screws. The bombshell and .44 Magnum shift knobs use an aluminum insert with set screws as described in this article: Bombshell and .44 Magnum Shift Knobs 

As for the automatic shift knobs, if they have a button we unfortunately don't have a knob design that would work.

Kevin
TWM Performance


----------



## TWM Performance (Mar 30, 2005)

Here's a gun blue NTIS knob installed in our WRX at it's lowest point and highest point to demonstrate the height adjustability.










And here is a gun blue bombshell at it's lowest and highest point:










The reason we have developped height adjustable shift knobs is for different body types and driving styles. Now you can customize your shift knob to it's most comfortable setting.

Kevin
TWM Performance


----------

